# My HR34 Genie has no you-tube ?



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Had a Genie HR34 and 2 clients installed this past Saturday. There is no You-tube in Extras. All the other things are there and Pandora is there and working..

I still have my HR20-700 and it has all the stuff in Extras including You-tube.
Also, I'm unable to pull up apps on the Genie. I get the "loading apps this may take a moment" message.

It is not my wireless connection or the router they are working perfectly.

Why is this, what should I do?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

youtube often takes several days to appear on a new install....


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

How is your HR34 connected to the internet/home network? 

Have you run a system test or used "test connection" under network setup?


----------



## Dahammer (Aug 15, 2011)

Youtube is there on my HR34, but doesn't work. Mine has been installed for 3 weeks or so now and has never worked. I have a thread on it. From what I've read elsewhere, it is a bug in the software that they are aware of but have not yet fixed.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Tiger Tony said:


> Had a Genie HR34 and 2 clients installed this past Saturday. There is no You-tube in Extras. All the other things are there and Pandora is there and working..
> 
> I still have my HR20-700 and it has all the stuff in Extras including You-tube.
> Also, I'm unable to pull up apps on the Genie. I get the "loading apps this may take a moment" message.
> ...


Do you have Channel Icons of the Individual Channels?


----------



## atlrep (Jul 15, 2012)

Reset and enter 02468 on the remote when hello screen appears, it will force lastest version update, if it hasnt done so already.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Supramom2000 said:


> How is your HR34 connected to the internet/home network?


It seems safe to assume that it is connected the same way the HR20 is connected.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

harsh said:


> It seems safe to assume that it is connected the same way the HR20 is connected.


Yes, same way. A router to wireless bridge connected to HR34


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

atlrep said:


> Reset and enter 02468 on the remote when hello screen appears, it will force lastest version update, if it hasnt done so already.


Are you sure? I think doing that will take me to the current national release, not the latest version. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Dahammer (Aug 15, 2011)

It seems as if they have fixed this issue, as mine is working now.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tiger Tony said:


> Are you sure? I think doing that will take me to the current national release, not the latest version. But I could be wrong.


You are correct, Mr. Tiger!

IIRC, if you can conveniently do so, test by removing the wireless from the mix and go hardwired.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Tiger Tony said:


> Are you sure? I think doing that will take me to the current national release, not the latest version. But I could be wrong.


If your issue is with the latest national relase, you have posted in the correct place.

If your problem is about the latest beta version, which it seems from your comment above, you are NOT posting in the correct place.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot;3148392 said:


> If your issue is with the latest national relase, you have posted in the correct place.
> 
> If your problem is about the latest beta version, which it seems from your comment above, you are NOT posting in the correct place.


This is the correct place for my issue. I did not download a ce. In initial setup of hr34 it searched and found the current national release. Reseting with 02468 would only reload that version. So what good would that do?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tony-

Are you set now? Did you try removing the wireless (in spite of it seeming to be "working".)?


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Laxguy;3148540 said:


> Tony-
> 
> Are you set now? Did you try removing the wireless (in spite of it seeming to be "working".)?


No, it would be a big problem to test it that way. But i guess i might have to. Althought im pretty convinced that my wireless is working perfectly. Im hoping to wait it out and it will appear on its own.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

I suspect the additional software did not download - but that is just a guess - as you did not answer the earlier questions that would have confirmed that. Unfortunately, there is no way that I am aware of to force it to download either. There is a real problem with this and HR34s that most power users here are unaware of since they download every beta.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I suspect the additional software did not download - but that is just a guess - as you did not answer the earlier questions that would have confirmed that. Unfortunately, there is no way that I am aware of to force it to download either. There is a real problem with this and HR34s that most power users here are unaware of since they download every beta.


Power users at this site with extensive experience on the HR34 have forgotten more about that unit than most other users will ever know.

Tony's issue could have a very simple explanation, and likely does.

Since he is running the mainstream firmware, and specifically discussed his wireless bridge network situation...that is more in play than anything else as others have posted.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

OK, I checked Extras this morning not only did I not have You-tube but Pandora had disappeared.

Just now I decided to do what "SomeRandomIdiot" suggested and reset using 02468. and let it search for software. Nothing to lose, what could it hurt, worth a try.

Guess what it worked. I now have You-tube, Pandora and all the other stuff in Extras. :hurah:

Thanks to all that offered suggestions.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Power users at this site with extensive experience on the HR34 have forgotten more about that unit than most other users will ever know.
> 
> Tony's issue could have a very simple explanation, and likely does.
> 
> Since he is running the mainstream firmware, and specifically discussed his wireless bridge network situation...that is more in play than anything else as others have posted.


OK, I checked Extras this morning not only did I not have You-tube but Pandora had disappeared.

Just now I decided to do what "SomeRandomIdiot" suggested and reset using 02468. and let it search for software. Nothing to lose, what could it hurt, worth a try.

Guess what it worked. I now have You-tube, Pandora and all the other stuff in Extras. :hurah:

Thanks to all that offered suggestions.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

Youtube will appear AFTER Pandora typically.

Youtube may appear later, but sometimes state network issues (although you are connected to the internet and Pandora works).

its a time and wait thing, Day after Youtube first appeared, it worked after rebooting the C31.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tiger Tony said:


> OK, I checked Extras this morning not only did I not have You-tube but Pandora had disappeared.
> 
> Just now I decided to do what "SomeRandomIdiot" suggested and *reset using 02468*. and let it search for software. Nothing to lose, what could it hurt, worth a try.
> 
> Guess what it worked.


That would seem to indicate it did not properly complete the original update.

Good to hear you are back in business.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That would seem to indicate it did not properly complete the original update.
> 
> Good to hear you are back in business.


+1

It did not download the ADDITIONAL SOFTWARE after the update, which is why I asked the question about icons and gui's features on 12/18.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> +1
> 
> It did not download the ADDITIONAL SOFTWARE after the update, which is why I asked the question about icons and gui's features on 12/18.


I should have known better and listened to "SomeRandomIdiot" in the first place.
Thanks!


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Tiger Tony said:


> I should have known better and listened to "SomeRandomIdiot" in the first place.
> Thanks!


I'll be perfectly honest - I did not expect reloading the National Release Firmware to fix your issue. While one can force the firmware to reload, you cannot force the machine to take the Additional Software Download after the firmware is reloaded.

While identifying the problem was easy, the fix was not - however, in your case, I am glad that did it did work for you.


----------

